# Patch meets new kitten



## blizzy (Oct 27, 2008)

2 years ago my wife and daughter brought home a beautiful 8 week old Tonkinese kitten.
I was very concerned because Patch our 10 yr old Jack Russel terrier does not like cats. 
We set out food for some feral cats that live on a farm a few blocks away. A few weeks earlier a mother cat and her kittens had came over to get some food and Patch got out and killed one of the kittens. I don't think he meant to kill it , it was the first time he had ever caught one and he rolled over it and broke its spine. We moved the new kitten into my sons room at far end of house and set up her food, water and litter pan in there. Our plan was to keep his door shut at all times and slowly introduce them under our close supervision. On the third day I came home from work just as my son was leaving. No one else was home. Patch greeted me at the door. As I set my lunch box on the table I glanced down the hall and saw my sons bedroom door open. Before I could stop him Patch raced down the hall and into my sons room. I could here the dog racing around the bedroom barking and next thing I know he comes racing into the kitchen with the kitten in hot pursuit. They chased each other around for about 30 minutes then shared a drink from the same water bowl and curled up next to each other and fell asleep on the couch. I was stunned. To this day they are the best of friends. Patch still chases the neighborhood cats every chance he gets but understands that our cat is part of the family.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so glad that Patch gets on with your cat now.
BTW, what's your cat's name?

seashell


----------



## blizzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Her name is kind of a sore point in the household. We have had her about two years and we still do not have a name we all agree on. Her official name at the vet office is Blizzard, but my son calls her "Biggy" my wife calls her "Princess" my daughter calls her Blizzy and I call her "Baby Kitty" . Its kind of embarrassing when new family or friends come over and say " Oh what a pretty cat, what's her name ?" We just kind of stare at the floor and say "Uh...Er ..... she doesn't really have one"


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor puss-cat without a name 8O 
On the other hand you could say she has at least 4 names  
Many cats seem to acquire lots of different names and nicknames. Our (late) cat Jimmy somehow acquired the name of Pilkington Puss-Cat or General Pilkington. Don't know how that happened - it just seemed to suit him.

seashell


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh your story freaked me out.
My cat Bosco was killed tragically by a dog that I had been fostering in my own home.

I am happy that your story has a much happier ending.


----------

